# Problemas ao iniciar fluxbox no xinitrc

## Ayer Killing Spree

Quando eu coloco "fluxbox" ou "startfluxbox" no xinitrc e depois dou startx, o x "quebra" com a mensagem de "Xlib: unexpected async reply"; mas quando eu deleto o xinitrc e dou startx e entra no X vazio e depois pelo terminal dou "startfluxbox" ou "fluxbox" ele abre o fluxbox normal.

Por que o problema em iniciar junto com o X?

----------

## hackwiz

Experimente fazer:

# echo "exec fluxbox" > .xinitrc && startx

----------

## greboide

eu lhe aconselho a ler o manual e fazer como lah , usar o gdm ou kdm para gerenciar seus wms ja que assim vc ainda pode resolver problemas de seguranca tbm e fica mais facil que toda vez que iniciar o pc entrar em modo texto e depois ir para as janelas, assim ja vai direto, valeu

----------

## hackwiz

 *Quote:*   

> eu lhe aconselho a ler o manual e fazer como lah , usar o gdm ou kdm para gerenciar seus wms ja que assim vc ainda pode resolver problemas de seguranca tbm e fica mais facil que toda vez que iniciar o pc entrar em modo texto e depois ir para as janelas, assim ja vai direto, valeu

 

Me desculpe a arrogancia... mas, a pergunta nao foi qual a melhor maneira e sim o pq do erro.

----------

## Ayer Killing Spree

colocando "fluxbox" no .xinitrc do meu home funcionou

no xinitrc "universal" é que não funcionava

agora tou com outro probleminha

o fluxbox não lê acentos

na toolbar e nas barras de janelas ele corta onde tem acento e não escreve o restante

olha aí: http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/8095/tela1bp.jpg

era pra estar escrito "Exibir Fórum"

como arrumar?

----------

## greboide

ta perdoado, desculpa ai pela minha falta de precisao na resposta

----------

## diogot

Já tentou usar o .xsession em vez do .xinitrc?

----------

## Ayer Killing Spree

já resolvi isso

o que quero saber agora é o problema com acentuação que falei no post anterior

----------

## diogot

quais as use flags setadas para o fluxbox?

----------

## Ayer Killing Spree

gnome, imlib, truetype, nls

----------

## diogot

As mesmas que o meu, é não sei o que acontece, aqui os acentos funcionam direito.

----------

## Ayer Killing Spree

consegui

foi só dar uma alteradinha no locales.build e dar um emerge -u glibc com USE="userlocales"

----------

